# Will I get to see Vandy in HD on ESPNU Thursday?



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I have read where ESPNU-HD is going live this Thursday (Aug 28) when Vanderbilt plays at Miami (OH). However, I haven't read anything yet on whether Dish will have that channel available by then.

Has anyone heard anything? I rarely ever watch ESPNU, but I definitely will be watching my Commodores play, whether it is in HD or SD.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I sure hope so! Dish has been pretty good about adding ESPN HD channels when they become available. This channel is a must for college sports fans!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

snowcat said:


> I have read where ESPNU-HD is going live this Thursday (Aug 28) when Vanderbilt plays at Miami (OH). However, I haven't read anything yet on whether Dish will have that channel available by then.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything? I rarely ever watch ESPNU, but I definitely will be watching my Commodores play, whether it is in HD or SD.


I doubt it because the new satelite is still being tested.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I doubt it because the new satelite is still being tested.


Thats not a problem. There is room without the new satellite. They could use the space where one of the olympic hd channels were.


----------



## cptaylor (Aug 26, 2008)

I just talked to a rep. They said they were still in negotiations. Not sure where they are or how close they are.:bang


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> I doubt it because the new satelite is still being tested.


But, didnt Charlie say that he will have it live by Monday?


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

cptaylor said:


> I just talked to a rep. They said they were still in negotiations. Not sure where they are or how close they are.:bang


Oh well. I have seen plenty of Vandy games in SD, so one more won't hurt me. 

With the new ESPN-SEC agreement, I expect to see a lot more games on ESPNU in the near future.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would be surprised if it were a contractual problem with Disney, especially given that Dish just launched a bunch of the Disney family of HD channels recently (before some other major providers I might add!)... so I can't believe ESPNUHD wouldn't have been part of that conversation.

IF there is an issue that prevents carriage, I suppose there could be a capacity one.. not necessarily for lack of it since we know there is at least a little bandwidth even without Echo11... but perhaps if something is already "reserved" but currently unused that might be a wrench in the plan.

I would also be surprised if we didn't see ESPNUHD until the end of the season (football). While I know this happens, just with all the other Disney stuff implying a good relationship with Dish & Disney, I'd be surprised.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a question:

If dish picks up ESPNU HD, is there a chance it will be added to the dishHD absolute package?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

brant said:


> I have a question:
> 
> If dish picks up ESPNU HD, is there a chance it will be added to the dishHD absolute package?


Every new HD channel should be added to the DishHD absolute pack


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

No ESPNU-HD this morning. It would really surprise me if a deal was worked out before the game.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

snowcat said:


> No ESPNU-HD this morning. It would really surprise me if a deal was worked out before the game.


Seems like the press release from ESPN said it would come online at the start of the football game; I'm not sure if that means we won't see it until gametime, if at all.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

brant said:


> Seems like the press release from ESPN said it would come online at the start of the football game; I'm not sure if that means we won't see it until gametime, if at all.


According to hdsportsguide.com: 
http://www.hdsportsguide.com/news/2008/espn-u-hd-launches-to-limited-audience/

Channel was supposed to launch @6am Eastern...


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

okay I hadn't seen that one. I went back and looked at the article I saw, and it actually said the "first live HD event" would be the football game @ 7:30. Looks like we're not getting ESPNU HD; that stinks. I'd like to have it.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

brant said:


> okay I hadn't seen that one. I went back and looked at the article I saw, and it actually said the "first live HD event" would be the football game @ 7:30. Looks like we're not getting ESPNU HD; that stinks. I'd like to have it.


We could get it tomorrow, after the DNC HD channel is taken off


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Is ANY Carrier currently showing it in HD?!?!?!


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

> ESPNU HD has carriage agreements in place with Time Warner Cable, Verizon FiOS TV, RCN, Atlantic Broadband and Broadstripe customers. ESPN is currently working on distribution deals with additional cable, satellite and telecommunications operators.


from the link in my post above.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Well Time Warner, in North County San Diego isn't showing ESPNU in HD as of yet.
Just talked to the Neighbor


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

kal915 said:


> We could get it tomorrow, after the DNC HD channel is taken off


Don't you think they will use the same one for the RNC?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If DISH were carrying the RNC on a special channel I'd expect a press release announcing it and some trace in the EPG.

211 SD is "DISH SLATE" through 8pm Monday and the becomes the satellite tax channel again ...
211 HD is "DISH SLATE: through 4am Monday and then is "Off Air".

There are test channels in HD that are available (don't forget two Olympic HD channels were taken down Monday ... plus there were other test HD channels even during the Olympics). The capacity is there ... look for a contract.

IIRC there is a DISH ESPN lawsuit pending ... so expect limbo.

Edit: OK, as I post that the EPG changes to "off air" for both.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> If DISH were carrying the RNC on a special channel I'd expect a press release announcing it and some trace in the EPG.


The RNC would have had to offer access to the feed. The DNC really had an "open" policy for all types of media unlike any convention before. Very "21st Century" albeit we're only in the first decade of the 21st Century. There's been no discussion floating around in the media trade press regarding similar policies by the RNC.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Uplink Activity: DNC08 is now RNC08. Looks like the bandwidth found a use.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Uplink Activity: DNC08 is now RNC08. Looks like the bandwidth found a use.


Makes me happy. I watched the speeches from DNC08 without having to hear what somebody thinks the speech ought to be about and then having to hear what somebody else thinks the speech did and didn't do. If we had this all the time, soon I'd be able to use my own brain to analyze issues without someone elses prejudices scrambling the input.


----------

